# Gilmer County - Bear, Deer, & Turkey - Full for 2020



## Russdaddy (Jun 23, 2020)

Gilmer County Club -   looking to add a couple members(Approx. 130 acres.) for Deer, Bear & Turkey seasons. Membership includes spouse and children under 18. Spouse & children must hunt with member. No guests. Spouse & children’s harvest(s) count towards member’s.

Property has creeks, hardwoods, and pines.  State regs for bucks, bears & Turkeys, each member can harvest one doe  - 2 bucks, 2 bears per season (I love to fill the freezer too, but in my opinion the mountains are not the place to whack & stack them)

There's real potential to harvest bears from this property. Due to the likelihood of potential bear harvests we do not allow any baiting during season. Any deer baiting done during off season must be completely removed/cleared prior to deer & bear opening day(s) to ensure all hunters can legally harvest a bear if the opportunity presents itself.

No vehicle or four-wheeler/ATV traffic unless retrieving downed game. No camping on property.
Membership is $800 per year. Looking for the right members, not just any members. I hunt with my 11 year old son and will not allow anyone on the property that I wouldn't feel comfortable having him in the woods with.

Please Message me your information.


----------



## rigderunner (Jun 24, 2020)

What part of Gilmer is this in? I live above Dalton in the Ringgold area may be interested


----------



## rigderunner (Jun 24, 2020)

rigderunner said:


> What part of Gilmer is this in? I live above Dalton in the Ringgold area may be interested


How many members?


----------



## Russdaddy (Jun 25, 2020)

This property is off hwy 136 up the mountain past the re-reg lake at Carters. Looking for 2 members.  My group has had it for almost 10 years. Lease price went up and a couple guys quit hunting All together this year


----------



## Russdaddy (Jun 25, 2020)

rigderunner said:


> How many members?



Sorry for the delay, I posted a reply earlier on my phone but it is not showing up for some reason.

There will be a max of 5 total members. One is a Turkey only member. Another is rarely on the property (he has several other properties), then there is me and the 2 potential new members.


----------



## dathunder (Jun 26, 2020)

interested would like to see property live in chatsworth and have not hunted in 8 years but would like to start back. do not want to drive to south ga anymore


----------



## butch5312 (Jun 27, 2020)

I am interested. I live in White, GA. I am retired and hunt mostly during the week. What is the best way to contact you?


----------



## Russdaddy (Jun 29, 2020)

Sorry for the delayed responses. I didn’t log in over the weekend. I’ve sent PM’s to all who have commented or messaged me. Thanks!


----------



## Blanton (Jul 5, 2020)

PM sent, look forward to hearing from you. Thanks!


----------



## Russdaddy (Aug 3, 2020)

Last Call one spot left.


----------



## bg7m (Aug 13, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Last Call one spot left.


pm, sent


----------



## av8tor (Aug 22, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Last Call one spot left.


PM SENT


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks for all the interest. If a spot opens next year I'll bump this thread.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2020)

Russ
Just send me a pm and I’ll open it back up.


----------

